# Any advice for someone new at writing commissions?



## VulpineCorvid (Jul 7, 2019)

Recently I've started writing NSFW stories since it's the only thing I'm good at right now. I can't really draw, nor do I have a way to now. I decided that I could do commissions for stories from others, so I did that. 

I've done a few, though I'm having trouble with finding people. I know that the audience is smaller than normal art commissions, but I'm not sure where to go from here. Any advice?


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Jul 8, 2019)

I'm not a writer, but I think I can name a few things!

1. Tag your stories with as many tags that apply as you can! So searchers will have a better chance of finding your works!

2. Upload to multiple sites to get maximum exposure! Sofurry seems to be more story focused than art focused, for instance!

3. For me, I tend to read stories with a literal title. If its a gay dragon story, and the title is ''GAY DRAGONS'', I'm more likely to want to read it! If it was called something like ''AMOS AND ANDY'', I would be much less likely, as the title doesn't grab me!

4. Include a small doodle or pic for the thumbnail if possible! Or a list of kinks and fetishes in the story! One of my favorite stories is ''NO HARM, NO FOAL'', and I read it when it was brand new, simply because the thumbnail listed stuff I like, and I wasn't even looking for stories at that time!

5. Clearly spell out any subjects you won't write about!


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jul 10, 2019)

VulpineCorvid said:


> Recently I've started writing NSFW stories since it's the only thing I'm good at right now. I can't really draw, nor do I have a way to now. I decided that I could do commissions for stories from others, so I did that.
> 
> I've done a few, though I'm having trouble with finding people. I know that the audience is smaller than normal art commissions, but I'm not sure where to go from here. Any advice?


@VulpineCorvid Hmm.... I'm a bit confused - and not really sure what you're asking here..... are you asking where to find commissioners? Or where to get your stories read and reviewed? (or both)?


----------



## TikTikKobold (Jul 11, 2019)

@Connor J. Coyote as a writer myself, I'd like to know where to find more commissioners


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jul 15, 2019)

TikTikKobold said:


> @Connor J. Coyote as a writer myself, I'd like to know where to find more commissioners


 @TikTikKobold I think we all would ; but - unfortunately, that's often times easier said, than done.


----------



## hara-surya (Jul 20, 2019)

I just sell my stuff on Amazon Kindle...

I can't say I make much money, but I don't really publish that often and annually it's still more than I get for my 3D commissions.


----------



## arctophily (Jul 22, 2019)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> 1. Tag your stories with as many tags that apply as you can! So searchers will have a better chance of finding your works!
> 
> 2. Upload to multiple sites to get maximum exposure! Sofurry seems to be more story focused than art focused, for instance!





Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> 4. Include a small doodle or pic for the thumbnail if possible! Or a list of kinks and fetishes in the story! One of my favorite stories is ''NO HARM, NO FOAL'', and I read it when it was brand new, simply because the thumbnail listed stuff I like, and I wasn't even looking for stories at that time!
> 
> 5. Clearly spell out any subjects you won't write about!



these are great tips! not quite in agreement with #3, since clever titles can be another detail commissioners look for, but i agree with all of these.

i guess all i would add is to advert as much as possible, and look for people asking for stories as often as you can. commissioners are sort of like summer breezes and can turn up in the oddest of places.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Jul 23, 2019)

arctophily said:


> these are great tips! not quite in agreement with #3, since clever titles can be another detail commissioners look for, but i agree with all of these.
> 
> i guess all i would add is to advert as much as possible, and look for people asking for stories as often as you can. commissioners are sort of like summer breezes and can turn up in the oddest of places.



Well, what I kinda meant was a clever, punny, or descriptive title, literal or not, as long as its not a vague, boring title that tells you nothing of the plot or content!

And that one was mostly just what I do and look for!


----------

